# Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

						Apple hat den eigenen Streaming-Dienst Apple TV+ veröffentlicht. Zum Start ist das Angebot mit monatlich 4,99 Euro günstiger als die Konkurrenzangebote von Amazon und Netflix, doch bietet Apple sowohl beim Bedienkomfort als auch beim Inhalt momentan deutlich weniger.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*



> Beispielsweise können Intros und Rückblenden nicht übersprungen werden,


Das nervt mich bei Amazon auch extrem.


----------



## gangville (2. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das nervt mich bei Amazon auch extrem.



beim fire tv stick geht es.


----------



## Bevier (2. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*



gangville schrieb:


> beim fire tv stick geht es.



Online an meinem Computer auch...

Scheint irgendein spezifisches Problem zu sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

Das aktuelle Angebot an Serien ist wirklich noch sehr mau, keine Frage. Wir haben gestern angefangen The Morning Show zu schauen, und bisher gefällt uns die Serie. Da wir TV+ für ein Jahr umsonst haben, werden wie auf jeden Fall mal in alles reinschauen. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Angebot in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.


----------



## Marty2Life (3. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

Darüberhinaus wurde auch gleich der Schutz ausgehebelt und die  Sachen Kursieren im Netz. Fix sind se'ja.

 [Quelle: Tarnkappe]


----------



## mrpendulum (3. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

Ich schaue mir den Dienst jetzt auch erstmal ein Jahr kostenlos an und entscheide nächstes Jahr, ob es mir wer.


----------



## Palmdale (3. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

Disney wird halt schon allein ihrer Größe wegen fast unumgänglich, es gehört ihnen ja quasi die halbe Filmbranche.
Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Markt für Apple, wenn man Disney mit Netflix koppelt. Amazon hat man im Prime Status ggf eh schon allein aus Versandgründen mit Music und Leihbibliothek zusätzlich, was also mehr? Noch MEHR Serien?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*

Und die einzige Bezahlmöglichkeit ist derzeit die Kreditkarte?

Sorry, aber das empfinde ich schon als etwas peinlich.


----------



## gangville (4. November 2019)

*AW: Apple TV+: Streaming-Dienst startet mit mäßigem Komfort und wenig Auswahl*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Disney wird halt schon allein ihrer Größe wegen fast unumgänglich, es gehört ihnen ja quasi die halbe Filmbranche.
> Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Markt für Apple, wenn man Disney mit Netflix koppelt. Amazon hat man im Prime Status ggf eh schon allein aus Versandgründen mit Music und Leihbibliothek zusätzlich, was also mehr? Noch MEHR Serien?



hinzu kommt noch, dass sie 20th century fox aufgekauft haben (21th)

ich hab 1 jahr appletv+ gratis bekommen, weil ich durch iphone umtausch ein neues gerät interpretiert wurde.


----------

